# رتب الشمامسة



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

*** درجات الشمامسة ***


رتب الشماسة حسب الترتيب التصاعدى : 

1- الابصالتس *المرتل * 
2- الاناغنوستيس * القارىء * 
3- الايبودياكون * مساعد شماس * 
4- الدياكون * شماس كامل * 
5- الارشيدياكون * رئيس شماسة *





*** 1- الابصالتس * المرتل * ***



+ كلمة ابصالتس مأخوزة عن الكلمة القبطية * ابصالموس * بمعنى مزمور او ترتيلة , 
فيكون منها ابصالتس اى مرتل . 

+ عمله يتضح من اسمه وهو الترتيل وحفظ الالحان , وذكرت هذه الطغمة فى بعض 
قوانين الكنيسة الاولى * المرتلون ايضا فليبارك عليهم الاسقف * . 

+ يجوز رسامة الاطفال فى سن ابتدائى واعدادى فى درجة الابصالتس حسب قول 
المزمور * من افواه الاطفال والرضعان هيأت سبحا *.

+ والحكمة فى رسامة الاطفال فى سن صغيرة هى ربطهم بالكنيسة منذ صغرهم, 

فينشأون ويتربون فى الكنيسة ويرضعون منها لبن الايمان والعقيدة والطقس , 
ويتشربونه ويتدوقونه لكى يتمكنوا من عقيدتهم الارثوذكسية متمسكين بها .... كما 

يحصلون على درجة عالية من الروحانية والقداسة بسبب وجودهم فى الكنيسة 
فينطبق عليهم قول المزمور *اما انا فمثل زيتونة خضراء فى بيت الله احمدك الى 
الدهر - مز 52 : 8 * . 

+ يسمح للآبصالتس بلبس التونية بدون البطرشيل . 

+ يمكن ترقية مرتل الكنيسة * المعلم * الى رتبة * ارش أبصالتس * خصوصا اذا كان 
كفيفا ولن يتدرج فى الرتب الشماسية الاخرى . 




طقس رسامة الآبصالتس : 


1- بعد صلاة الصلح فى القداس يحضر الارشيدياكون او القمص الكاهن الكبير الاطفال 
المراد سيامتهم فى درجة الابصالتس , فيقفون امام باب الهيكل بوقار وخشوع ..... 

فيأتى الاب الاسقف وينصحهم بعض النصائح المناسبة لسنهم مثل المواظبة على 
حضور القداس وحفظ الالحان وفصول مدارس الاحد . 

2- يوصيهم بالهدوء وعدم الشقاوة لا فى الكنيسة ولافى البيت ولا فى الشارع .... 
كما يوصيهم بالطاعة والاحتراس من خطايا اللسان كالشتيمة والكذب والحلفان وغيرها. 

3- كذلك يوصيهم بالمواظبة على ممارسة سر الاعتراف على الاب الكاهن والمواظبة 
على التناول من الاسرار المقدسة . 

4- يتأكد من انهم اتو الى الكنيسة صائمين لم يأكلوا ولم يشربوا شيئا لانهم 
سيتناولون من الاسرار المقدسة فى نهاية القداس . 

5- ويجب ان يحصل الاسقف على تعهد شفاهى من والديهم بمساعدتهم لتنفيذ 
هذه الوصايا وعدم منعهم من حضور الكنيسة لاى سبب ثم يوصى مرتل الكنيسة او 
الشمامسة الكبار بتعهدهم من ناحية تسليم الالحان وشرح بعض الطقوس البسيطة 
لهم .. وحبذا لو اختبر محفوظاتهم مثل ابانا الذى فى السموات .. وقانون الايمان .. 
وبعض المردات الخفيفة . 




بعد كل هذا يبدأ فى سيامتهم فى درجة الابصالتس : 


+ يرشم على اول طفل الرشومات الثلاثة بدون وضع يد وهو يقول : 
* فلان ابصالتس على كنيسة ..... 

1- خين فران مبارك الله الاب 

2- مبارك ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح * الرشم الثانى * 

3- مبارك الروح القدس البارقليط * الرشم الثالث * 

يرشم الاب الاسقف جميع الاطفال بالطريقة السابقة . 

وبعد نهاية الرشومات عليهم يقدمون له ملابس الخدمة * التوانى بدون بطرشيل * 
فيرشمها لهم بالثلاث رشومات ثم يلبسونها . 

+ يقفون امام الشمامسة الكبار فى خورس الشمامسة , ويشتركون معهم فى 
خدمة القداس بما يعرفون من مردات والحان . 

+ فى نهاية القداس يتناولون من الاسرار المقدسة بعد الشمامسة , ويفرح بهم 
اهلهم , ويفرحون هم ... ويواظبون بعد ذلك على الكنيسة وينشأون ويكبرون فيها 
على الفضيلة والعبادة فيصبحون قديسين وبلا لوم . 

طقوس كنيستنا القبطية
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger 
__________________


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

*** ألاناغنوستيس *** من رتب الشمامسة


الاناغنوستيسANASNWCTHC]


*اغنسطس* كلمة يونانية مركبة من مقطعين :- 

المقطع الاول :ANASNW وتعنى فصل 
المقطع الثانى: THC وتعنى منسوب الى 

وعلى هذا فمعنى الكلمة المركبة هو منسوب اليه فصل أى قارىء فصول الرسالة .

شروط اقامته :


1- الايقل سنه عن 18 سنة فى الظروف العادية . 
2- ان يكون مشهودا له من الجميع فى اعمال صالحة واخلاق فاضلة . 
3- ان يزكى من الكاهن والشعب وان لايكون عليه اعتراض من احد . 
4- ان يجرب ويختبر على القراءة الجيدة فى الكتاب المقدس مع فهمه . 
5- ان يمارس الفضائل الروحية ووسائط النعمة من اعتراف وتناول وحضور الكنيسة 
6- ان يكون لديه استعداد للخدمة متشبعا بروحها . 
7- ان يكون متواضعا ولايتعاجب بصوته او عمله . 
8- ان يكون مطيعا للآب الكاهن حتى يكون قدوة ومثالا طيبا للاخرين . 

وظائفه


1- تلاوة القراءة فى الكنيسة 

وبالاخص الرسائل قبطيا وعربيا وان يكون حافظا لمقدمة ونهاية كل رسالة قبطيا وعربيا 
وان يقرأ قراءة جيدة بلا اخطاء حتى يفهم الشعب مايقرأ عليه .. 

مقدمة البولس : فصل من رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول الى .... بركاته علينا امين 
نهايته : نعمة الله الاب تحل على ارواحنا ياابائى واخوتى ... امين . 

مقدمة الكاثوليكون : فصل من رسالة معلمنا ..... بركاته علينا ... امين . 
نهايته : لاتحبوا العالم ولاالاشاياء التى فى العالم لان العالم يفنى وشهوته 
اما الدى يصنع مشيئة الله فيثبت الى الابد .

مقدمة الابركسيس: فصل من قصص ابائنا الاطهار المشمولين بنعمة الروح القدس , 
بركة صلواتهم فلتكن معكم ومعى ياابائى واخوتى .. امين . 
نهايته : لم تزل كلمة الرب تنمو وتزداد فى هده البيعة وكل بيعة من الان 
والى الابد .... امين .

ملحوظة هامة للشماس


يجب بعد قراءة الرسالة ان يسجد الاناغنوستيس امام باب الهيكل ويقبل الصليب ويد 
الكاهن مبرهنا على تواضعه امام الله وامام الشعب وحتى لايتشامخ بصوته وحسن 
قراءته . 

2- تلاوة اسماء الاباء البطاركة الدين رقدوا فى الرب : 

وذلك حينما يقول الشماس داخل الهكيل بعد مجمع الاباء :

القارئون - الاناغنوستيسون 
فليقولوا اسماء ابائنا القديسين البطاركة , الرب ينيح نفوسهم اجمعين ويغفر لنا خطايانا 

* كانت اسماء الاباء البطارك مكتوبة على الواح , وعند سماع نداء الشماس كان على 
كل اناغنوسيتس ان يردد مجموعة اسماء من هده الالواح . وهدا لايحث حاليا . 

3- التسبيح وترديد الالحان : 
اى ان يتسلم التسبحة والالحان الكنسية ويرددها مع الخورس فى القداسات والمناسبات. 

4- الوعظ والتعليم : 
جاء فى طقس رسامة الاناغنوستيس * اظهر يارب وجهك على عبدك القائم امامك, ليندر بأقوالك المقدسة , ويكرز بأوامرك لشعبك ويعلمهم كلامك الطهر الدى من جهته 
خلاص نفوسهم ونجاتهم * ..... 

وفى الوصية يقول له * يجب عليك ان تتعلم واحدا فواحدا من فصول الكتاب المقدس, 
انفاس الله التى اؤتنمت عليها لكى تعظ بها الشعب *.

ولكن لايمارس الوعظ والتعليم الا بأدن من الاسقف او الكاهن فى حضوره او غيابه . 

ترتيب سيامة الاغنسطس :


+ يقف امام الهيكل بغير تونية "يمكنه حملها على يديه مطبقة " ورأسه مكشوفة 
ومنحنية فى اتضاع وانسحاق امام الرب استعدادا لحمل نير الرتبة او الخدمة . 

+ يقول الاسقف للشعب فى الكنيسة اتشهدون انه مستحق لهده الرتبة بالحقيقة ؟ 
فيردون نعم نشهد انه مستحق . 

+ يأخد الاب الاسقف مقصا ويعمل به خمسة صلبان فى شعر رأسه واحد فى وسط 
الرأس واربعة على جوانبها وهو يقول : "فلآن .. اغنسطس على كنيسة ... خين فران 
ويقول الرشومات الثلاثة ". 

ملاحظات :


1- سؤال الاسقف للشعب : هل هو مستحق ؟ مهم لاخد شهادة علنية امام الله 
والكنيسة عن كفاءته واستحقاقه , والرسول يقول وماسمعته منى بشهود كثيرون , 
اودعه اناسا اكفاء ان يعلموا اخرين ايضا 2 تى 2:2 . 

2- قص الشعر يشير الى قطع العوائد الردية منه وكدلك قطع الافكار الشريرة . 

3- الخمسة صلبان تشير الى جراحات المسيح الخمسة "الثلاثة مسامير + اكليل 
الشوك + الطعنة " وكأنما هو يقول لاعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة الامه متشبها بموته" 

+ بعد قص شعر كل واحد من المتقدمين على حده خمسة صلبان بالرشومات الثلاثة 
وبعد الانتهاء من جميعهم يقف الجميع صفا او صفين لكى يتلو عليهم الصلوات والوصية .

+ يصلى الاسقف صلاة الشكر دمجا ثم يرفع البخور بالشوية فى الجهات الاربع . 

+ يقف ووجهه للغرب ويصلى صلاة " نسأل ونرغب اليك ايها السيد الرب الاله ضابط الكل 
اقبل اليك عبدك .. اغنسكسا فى بيعتك ... فهمه حقوقك . هب له مخافة عبوديتك 
اجعله مستحقا ان يلمس الاوانى ويكون اغنسطسا مكرما امامك . 

ملحوظة


من حق الاغنسطس مسك اوانى المدبح بلفافة لتجفيفها بعد القداس ووضعها فى 
المكان المخصص لها . 

وصية الاغنسطس :


1- ان يتعلم واحد فواحدا من فصول الكتاب المقدس . 
2- ان يقرأ بفهم وصية الرب ليفهم القارىء واغنسطس اى قارىء . 
3- يعظ بها الشعب . 
4- فلتكم سيرتك نفية كالمصابح الدى على المنارة ينير للدين حوله بسيرته واقواله . 

+ يرشم لهم الاسقف ملابس الخدمة فيلبسونها ويقفون مع الخورس للخدمة . 

+ فى نهاية القداس يتناول من الاسرار الالهية وبعد تناول الدم ينفخ الاب الاسقف 
فى وجوهم وهو يقول اقبل الروح القدس .

+ تعمل لهم زفة فى الهيكل وفى الكنيسة . 

ملابس الاغنسطس :


1- يلبس تونية بيضاء لان اللون الابيض يليق بخدمة الله. ويرمز للنقاوة والطهارة .

2- يكون على الظهر على هيئة صليب وكأنما هو يشترك فى حمل صليب المسيح 
حسب قوله ان اراد احد ان ياتى ورائى فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى .

3- يكون من الامام على هيئة حزام دليلا على التهيؤ والاستعداد للخدمة مثل يوحنا 
المعمدان الدى كان يرتدى منطقة على حقويه . 

قوانين الاغنسطس :


1- لاتوضع عليه اليد , بل يقص شعر رأسه فقط . 

2- يمكن ان يتزوج بعد اخد الرتبة , وان ماتت زوجنه له ان يتزوج بأخرى على خلاف 
الرتب الكهنوتية الكبيرة . 

من طقوس الكنيسة 
اختكم زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger 
__________________


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

** الايبوذياكون ***

من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 



الايبوذياكون


كلمة يونانية من مقطعين : 

ايبو بمعنى تحت " مساعد " ... 

دياكون بمعنى " شماس " ... 

فيكون المعنى : مساعد الشماس ... 


شروط اقامته 
-------


1- لا يقل سنة عن 20 سنة ... 

2- ان يزكى من الشعب والاكليروس ... 

3- ان يكون مشهودا له من الجميع بالاعمال الصالحة والاخلاق الفاضلة ... 



وظائفه 
----



1- حراسة ابواب الكنيسة من الهراطقة والدواب ... 

2- تنظيم الجلوس فى الكنيسة " الرجال فى اماكنهم - النساء فى اماكنهن - العذارى والراهبات فى اماكنهن - الارامل فى اماكنهن " ... 

3- ايقاد سرج الكنيسة ... 

4- حفظ كتب الكنيسة وثياب الكهنة والخدام ... 

5- تعمير المجامر ... 

6- مساعدة الدياكون , وينوب عنه اذا دعت الحاجة ... 




ملحوظة 
----



هذه الوظائف تضاف الى وظائفه السابقة ولا تلغيها حينما كان اغنسطسا , فيمكنه ان يقوم بوظيفة الآغنسطس اذا دعت الحاجة ... 

++ يرشمه الاسقف فى جبهته بأيهام يده اليمنى ويقول : 

" ندعوك فى كنيسة الله المقدسة امين ... فيرد الشعب : امين " .... 

ثلاث رشومات بالابهام دون وضع يد ... فيحل الروح القدس عليه , ويعطيه مواهب الخدمة الموكلة اليه ... ثم يتلو عليه الوصية الخاصة به : 

"يابنى قد اؤتمنت على درجة حسنة , تكون تابعا للشماس وتساعده فى عمل الخدمة, وتحفظ ابواب البيعة , والنظام فى الكنيسة " ... 


ملابس الايبوذياكون 
-----------



مثل ملابس الاغنسطس وبنفس النظام , والبطرشيل الذى يربط على هيئة حزام معناه قيد بواجبات وخدمات , وربط بقوانين كنسية لا مفر من اتباعها والعمل بموجبها ... 

قوانينه 
-------



1- لا توضع عليه اليد , ولا يقص شعره , بل يرشم فقط ... 

2- يمكنه ان يتزوج بعد اخذ الدرجة دون ان يفقدها ... 

طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
زيزى جاسبرجر 


_________________


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

**** الدياكون **** 


نريد ان نتكلم فى رتبة اخرى من رتب الشماش ... وهى "" الدياكون "" .... 

الدياكون :


كلمة سريانية معناها خادم ... وباليونانية دياكون ايضا , اما فى القبطية فتنطق " ريف شمش " ... 


شروط اقامته 
-------


1- الا يقل سنه عن 21 عاما ... 

2- ان يكون قدوة فى الكلام والتصرف والمحبة والطهارة ... 

3- بلا لوم كما قال الكتاب المقدس ... " وهؤلاء ايضا ليختبروا اولا ثم يتشمسوا ان كانوا بلا لوم - 1تى 3 : 10 " .. 

4- متواضعا قنوعا غير محب للمال , قادرا على احتمال مشقات الخدمة بلا تذمر , صاحب مبدأ , لا يحابى وجه انسان على حساب الاخرين ... 

5- يعكف على القراءة حتى يبنى نفسه روحيا وينمو فى النعمة وفى معرفة ربنا يسوع المسيح ... 

6- ان يكون مشهودا له من كافة المؤمنين بالامانة والعفة وحب السلام ... 


وظائف الدياكون 
---------


+ تلاوة مردات الاواشى فى القداس ... 

+ التنبيه على المصلين ببدء الصلاة ... 

+ التنبيه على المصلين بحفظ النظام والسكون والوقوف فى الصلاة بمخافة ونقاوة وخشوع ... 

+ معاونة الكاهن فى افتقاد الشعب ... 

+ كان يكتب اسماء مقدمى القرابين والعطايا للكنيسة ليذكرهم الكاهن بعد اوشية القرابين كما جاء فى الدسقولية " 35 " : " ليكتب الشمامسة كل يوم اسماء من يأتى بالقرابين حيا كان او ميتا ليذكروهم عند القراءة والصلاة, وكانت توجد حجرة خاصة عند الباب القبلى للكنيسة تسمى حجرة الدياكونية ... يجلس فيها شماس يتقبل عطايا وتقدمات المصلين قبل دخولهم الى الكنيسة ... 

+ تنظيف الهيكل وترتيب المذبح قبل حضور الكاهن ... 

+ يقرأ الانجيل المقدس فى القداس الالهى ... 

+ يتلو مردادت الشماس داخل الهيكل لان مردات الشماس داخل الهيكل من حق الدياكون والآرشيدياكون فقط ... ولكن الان سمح للشمامسة بدخول الهيكل بسبب قلة الشمامسة الدياكون والآرشيدياكون ... 



ملابس الدياكون 
--------


1- يلبس الدياكون " الشماس الكامل " والارشيدياكون " رئيس الشمامسة " التونية والبطرشيل الاحمر اشارة الى الاغتسال بدم المسيح ... 

والبطرشيل يكون على الكتف الشمال دلالة على حمل الصليب , ويرمز طرف البطرشيل الى اجنحة الملائكة , وفى هذا يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم " لا حظوا الفرح الروحى يامن تشبهون اجنحة الملائكة بلباسكم البطرشيل الجميل الذى يوضع على اكتافكم اليسرى " ... 

2- يمكن للدياكون والآرشيدياكون ان يلبس طاقية مزينة بالصليب وبعض صور السيد المسيح والقديسين , وهذا تراث قديم ... 



من قوانين الدياكون و " الارشيدياكون " 
-----------------------



1- اذا تمت رسامته قبل زواجه فلا يتزوج ... 

2 اذا ماتت زوجته بعد رسامته يظل بلا زواج - تماما كما فى حالة الكاهن - اما اذا تزوج فأنه يفقد رتبته ... 


من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

*** ارشدياكون *** 

ا 
ارشيدياكون


كلمة مكونة من مقطعين : أرش ومعناها رئيس 
ودياكون ومعناها شماس 

شروط اقامته :


* ان يكون عالما بالكتب المقدسة 
* ان يكون ملما بوظائف الرتب الشماسية الاخرى مثل المرتل والاعنسطس والايبودياكون 

وارشدياكون .


* ان يكون ملما بطقوس الكنيسة. 
* ان يكون مشهودا له من الجميع . 
* ان يزكى من الاكليروس والشعب . 

وظائفه :


* يرأس جميع الرتب الشماسية الاخرى , ويدبر لمورها, ويحدد لها اعمالها . 
* ان يكون مثل ادن وعين الاسقف . 
* يقدم المختارين لنيل الدرجات الشماسية المختلفة . 
* يساعد الكاهن فى مناولة الدم ادا كان مخصصا للخدمة وليس مشغولا بعمل اخر. 
* يخدم الايتام والارامل. 
* يخدم الغرباأ 
* يكون مثالا لجميع الكنيسة فى القدوة والعمل الصالح . 

رسامته :


بعد صلاة الصلح مثل الرتب الاربعة السابقة .. ويطلب الاب الاسقف فى صلاته ان يملآه 
الله من الحكمة والقوة كمثل استفانوس اول رئيس للشماسة , ويقول الاسقف * ان 
تجعل عبدك مستحقا لشركة الشماسة .. باركه وثبته *.. ويقرأ انجيل يو 17 :24-26 
ويتكلم عن المحبة التى هى اساس كل خدمة وكل رتبة من اجل خدمة الرب .. ويقرأ 
ايضا الرسالة الى تيموثاوس 1 تى 3 : 8 -10 .. ويتكلم فيها عن شروط اقامة 
الشماسة. 

هذا هو طقس رسامة الارشيدياكون .. فنطلب الى الله ان يفهم كل شماس رتبته وشروطها ووظائفها ويلتزم بها لكى يكون هناك نظام والتزام داخل الشماسة ..

فيقوم كل شماس بعمله بحسب رتبته التى اخدها من الله . 

طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
اختكم زيزى 

_________________
Sissy gaisberger 
__________________


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

*** الواجبات الطقسية والروحية الخاصة بالشماس *** 



يقول القديس ذهبى الفم : " كلما تطلعت الى الشمامسة بملابسهم البيضاء اشعر كأننى ارى ملائكة السماء تسبح امام عرش النعمة " ... 

وفيما يلى نقاط هى واجبات , او قوانين يجب ان يطبقها الشماس بكل عناية لكى يكون مستحقا لهذه الخدمة , ويكون صورة حقيقية لخادم الرب :-


1- يجب على الشمامسة بكل درجاتهم الاهتمام بدراسة اللغة القبطية ... 

2- الاهتمام بأستلام وحفظ الالحان والتسبحة وممارستها بأستمرار ... 

3- التلمذة الطقسية على شماس كبير متمكن ... 

4- المشاركة الفعلية فى القداسات ... 

5- الحضور الى القداسات مبكرا , وكل شماس يتأخر عن حضور تحليل الخدام ليس له الحق فى لبس التونية والخدمة .. واذا تأخر عن حضور انجيل القداس يحرم من التناول ... 

6- خطأ طقسى كبير ان يلبس شماس التونية , ولا يتناول ... 

7- يجب على الشماس تقديم التونية للكاهن لكى يرشمها قبل ان يلبسها للآسباب الاتية :-



أ - يعتبر الرشم تصريحا بالخدمة فى القداس ... 

ب- اعلانا بأن الشماس ليس عليه حرومات او احكام كنسية ... 

ج - تصريحا للشماس بأن يتقدم للآسرار المقدسة ... 

د - فيه مظهر الخضوع من الشماس للكاهن " الصغير للكبير " فالكتاب يقول " وبدون كل مشاجرة , الاصغر يبارك من الاكبر - عب 7 : 7 " ... 

8- وعند رشم التونية يجب على الشماس ان يمسك التونية والبطرشيل على يديه , ويخضع برأسه امام الكاهن , او يركع على ركبتيه ليقبل الرشم والبركة من الكاهن ... 

9- بعد انتهاء الرشم يقبل الشماس الصليب , ويد الكاهن ... 

10-وعند لبس التونية يتلو الشماس المزمورين " اعظمك يارب لانك احتضنتنى - مز 29 و مزمو 92 الرب قد ملك , لبس الجلال " ... 

11- يجب عدم الخروج بالتونية خارج الكنيسة , فهى ملابس خاصة بالخدمة داخل الكنيسة فقط ... 

12- يجب خلع التونية فى نهاية القداس , بعد صرف ملاك الذبيحة وليس قبل ذلك ... 

13- وعند خلع التونية يجب ان يتلو الشماس المزمور " ياجميع الامم صفقوا بأيديكم - مز 47 " ... 

14- يجب على الشماس ان يهتم بحضور رفع بخور عشية , وتلاوة تسبحة عشية ... 

15 يجب على كل شماس ان يكون له اب اعتراف يمارس على يديه سر الاعتراف مرة كل شهر ... 

16- التوزيع يكون بالتناوب بين الشمامسة حتى لا يمتنع احد عن التناول ... 


17 يجب ان يمسك الشمامسة الشموع فى الاوقات الاتية : 
--------------------------------------------------------------


أ - عند اختيار الحمل ووضعه فى الصينية , والاباركة فى الكأس ... 

ب- عند قراءة الانجيل قبطى وعربى ... 

ج- من بدء التقديس وحتى نهايته ... 

د- اثناء الرشومات من اول الجسد المقدس والدم الكريم , وحتى نهاية الاعتراف ... 

18- ليس للشماس ان يخرج بالشورية بعد بخور الترحيم الذى يلى المجمع وينفخ فى وجوه الشعب لانه بهذا يشغلهم عن العبادة والتركيز فى الصلاة ويصرف انظارهم عن الذبيحة على المذبح ... 

19- ممنوع على اى شماس التحدث مع زميله اثناء القداس الالهى , او الاكثار من الدخول والخروج الى الهيكل بدون داع ... 

20 - يجب ان يكون فى الكنيسة امين لخدمة الشماسية " ارشيدياكون " او اكبرهم سنا او اقدمهم سيامة , لكى ينظم خدمة الشماسية بطريقة صحيحة ... 

21- يجب ان يعقد اجتماع اسبوعى للشماسة , يتعلمون فيه الدراسات الكتابية والطقوس والقصائد والالحان والروحيات , وتوزع فيه القراءات القبطى والعربى - والخدمة داخل وخارج الهيكل ... 

22- الشماس الذى يتغيب عن القداس , او لا يلبس التونية يضيع حقه فى القراءة والخدمة ... 

23- قراءات الاعياد والمناسبات الكبرى توزع كمكافأة على الشماسة المواظبين على القداسات والاجتماعات الشماسية طوال العام ... وذلك عن طريق امين خدمة الشماسة ... 

24- اذا اخطأ شماس , وفرض عليه قانون توبة , يجب عليه ان ينفذه بخضوع دون تذمر او كبرياء لكى يتعلم اداب الخدمة الشماسية وقيمتها وروحانياتها ... 

25- يجب الا يتعاجب الشماس بصوته فى المردات او الالحان او القراءات بل يصلى بخشوع واتضاع ... 

26- يجب الا يزاحم الشماس اخوته الشمامسة الاخرين , ويجور عليهم , ويظلمهم , بل يعامل الكل بمحبة ... 

27- يجب على الشماس الا يدخن السجائر , و لا يشرب الخمر او المسكرات لئلا يكون عثرة للآخرين ... 

28- يجب ان يحترس الشماس من خطايا اللسان كالشتيمة والحلف والكذب والنميمة , حتى يقبل الله خدمته وصلواته .. حتى لا يخرج من فم الواحد بركة ولعنة - يع 3 : 10 ... 

29- يجب ان يلتزم كل شماس بشروط وواجبات درجته الشماسية مثل طريقة لبس البطرشيل , او الخدمة داخل وخارج الهيكل , وتلاوة القراءات ولا يتعداها ... 

30- يجب ان يخدم الشماس خدمة روحية فى الكنيسة مثل الخدمة فى مدارس الاحد او الاجتماعات .. فالشماس خادم مملوء من الروح القدس والحكمة والعلم , وليس مجرد ببغاء يريي بعض المردات والالحان ... 

31- يجب ان ينفذ كل شماس ماجاء فى 1 تى 3 : 8 " كذلك يجب ان يكون الشماسة ذوى وقار , لا ذوى لسانين , غير مولعين بالخمر الكثير , ولا طامعين بالربح القبيح , ولهم سر الايمان بضمير طاهر ".. وايضا " لان الذين تشمسوا حسنا , يقتنون لانفسهم درجة حسنة وثقة كثيرة فى الايمان الذى بالمسيح يسوع " اتى 3 : 13 ... 

32- الاهتمام بتنفيذ كل هذه الشروط " قال لهم يسوع طعامى ان اعمل مشيئة الذى ارسلنى - يو 4 : 34 " .. 

طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger 
__________________


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

العمق الروحى للشماسية



المتأمل فى ايات الكتاب المقدس يرى كيف اختير القديس العظيم استفانوس ورفاقه فى اول اختيار كنسى للشمامسة :

" انتخبوا ايها الاخوة سبعة رجال منكم مشهودا لهم ومملؤين من الروح القدس وحكمة
لنقيمهم على هده الحاجة - اع 6:3 "

بل يقول الكتاب ان استفانوس كان "مملؤا من الايمان والروح القدس .. يصنع عجائب وايات
عظيمة فى الشعب - أع 6 : 5 , 8 " ..

هذا هو الشماس كما يحدثنا عنه الكتاب .



فالشماس الروحى هو :-


+ لحن جميل فى سمع الكنيسة ... وايقونة طاهرة , يتبارك بها كل من يراها .

+ وهو سلم يصل الى السماء دائما .

+ وانجيل متجسد .. وكنيسة متحركة .. بل هو صورة الله امام الناس ..

+ انه يشعر على الدوام انه فى حضرة الله .. وان الخدمة بالنسبة له مدبح مقدس ,
وعمله فيها رائحة بخور ..

+ وله بأستمرار شعور بالانسحاق وعدم الاستحقاق ..

+ وهو نمودج للمثل العليا , وقدرة العمل الصالح , ووسيلة ايضاح لكل الفضائل ..

+ انه بأستمرار رجل صلاة .. فالصلاة بالنسبة له كالنفس الداخل والخارج .

+ وهو شعلة ملتهبة بالنار .. وغيره ملتهبة لخلاص النفس كما قال داود :

" لاادخل الى مسكن بيتى , ولااصعد على سرير فراشى , ولااعطى لعينى نوما ,
ولالاجفانى نعاسا الى ان اجد موضعا للرب - مز 131

+ انه رائحة المسيح الزكية 2كو2:15 ... يشتم فيه الناس رائحة المسيح .

+ وهو رسالة المسيح المقروءة من جميع الناس .. ومحرقة رائحة شرور للرب - 
لا 1 ....

+ انه حركة دائبة ودائمة متجهة نحو الله .. وشمعة تنير لكل احد ...

+ انه انسان دائم الصراع مع الله من اجل نفسه ومن اجل الناس ...

+ انه روح وليس عقلا .. روح تتحدث مع الله واختبرت الحياة معه ...

+ وهو ليس مجرد حفظ , بل اناء لعمل الروح فيه كما قال بولس الرسول :

" لاحظ نفسك والتعليم , وداوم على دلك .. لانك اد فعلت هدا تخلص نفسك والدين
يسمعونك ايضا - 1 تى 4 : 16 ...

+ وهو يعيش حياة التلمدة , بعيدا عن الدات ... ومتضع ...

+ وهو مغنطيس شديد الجادبية .. ينمو باستمرار فى محبة ربنا يسوع المسيح وفى
حياة الكمال ..



ان الشماس الروحى انسان داته لاتشغله ولاتعنيه ... لقد مات عنها واصبح تفكيره 
فى ملكوت الله .... ليست له مشيئة ولا ارادة ... كل همه هو ان يحقق مشيئة الله 
معه ... حارا فى الروح - رو12 :11 ..... دخلت فيه النار المقدسة التى الهبت التلاميد
فى يوم الخمسين .. يعمل عمل الرب بكل حرارة .. بكل القلب .. بكل حماس ..


طقوس كنيستنا القبطية
زيزى جاسبرجر
__________________


----------



## الأخت مايا (5 أغسطس 2009)

رائعععععععععععععععععععععع  رائع  رائع  عنجد كل الشكر والله يبارك تعبك


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2009)

روعة  لالالالالالا قصدي رائع

مشكور يا اسما


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات راااااااااائعه 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

